# has anyone been able to get off of VanirBean and switched to another ROM?



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

basic all has anyone flashed VanirBean, used it for a bit and then booted into recovery and wiped and installed a new rom? jw because when I try I get a bootloop

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## aardvark502 (Aug 3, 2011)

negative

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Have restored a backup twice now from the first and current version haha


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

awesome! so there is hope for me lol. can you please tell me your exact process in detail. thanks a lot.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> awesome! so there is hope for me lol. can you please tell me your exact process in detail. thanks a lot.


Nothing special haha. I was able to boot just fine both times after wiping system and factory reset and restored my backups in TWRP just like normal.


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

alright thanks dude I'll try it out tomorrow and see if I can get it to restore

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I've went from BlackIce to Jelly Bean, To Liquid and back to Jelly Bean without a hiccup. By using backups. Even dirty flashed a Jelly update too. = )


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Nothing special haha. I was able to boot just fine both times after wiping system and factory reset and restored my backups in TWRP just like normal.


I'm a firm believer of formatting the system on every flash. New roms or backups. +1


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

I was just about to start a topic like this. I was on vicious job, didn't much care for it, and used twrp to restore a backup. Im back on liquid, but my booting process has been wonky. I'm wondering if old school cwr is best. What recovery r people using?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

kochoid said:


> I was just about to start a topic like this. I was on vicious job, didn't much care for it, and used twrp to restore a backup. Im back on liquid, but my booting process has been wonky. I'm wondering if old school cwr is best. What recovery r people using?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


TWRP. Been working fine


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Not sure yet.... but logo me says its not supported by the boot loader version..... did it change...and if so could that stop it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

It probably needs to be updated to work with Jelly Bean. These roms aren't flashing a new bootloader. Just the system


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

I had to flash back to stock for any roms to boot for me. I tried everything for an hour last night before I marched downstairs to grab the pc and boot up adb.


----------



## NexiiNymph (Jul 16, 2011)

Just outta curiosity.. has anyone successfully restored a backup using CWMR Touch 5.5.0.4 beta 5 (the Unstable Apps version)??? Haven't had any issues with JB thus far...but u never know!


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

I was able to restore twice using twrp. But finally when I decided v3 was stable enough I let it sit there while I took a nap. When I woke up I started watching some YouTube than notice phone wasn't responding than all of a sudden got hot and started boot looping. Than I decided to recover and all went well but with an error and started to boot loop on my backup and everything after that was downhill. So I used the toolkit to get back in working order.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twizzler703 (Nov 16, 2011)

Gone from ViciousLiq JB to Vanir JB and now on Axiom Flow.

no problems.


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

No issues here. Ran the viscous build almost all day. I dug it but wanted the extras so nandroided back to aokp 40 with zero issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

I had to hang out with ODIN for a little while last night. Tried installing busybox over VanirBean and it corrupted all my data/backups, couldn't install anything fresh without a bootloop either. Sticking to BAMF Paradigm 1.3 until source is out. Keep in mind that it's a ripped nandroid floating around, not the actual ROM.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

```
adb pull /data/media/ /SDBACKUP/
```
Should help those in need of recovering their SDCards before using fastboot to get back to stock.
Use my guide below if you have no idea what the above means.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

I used twrp and restored a nandroid, was having issues connecting to computer so i reinstalled nandroid and all is well. Then went back to vanir 3.0


----------



## NexiiNymph (Jul 16, 2011)

zathus said:


> No issues here. Ran the viscous build almost all day. I dug it but wanted the extras so nandroided back to aokp 40 with zero issues.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Which recovery did u use???


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

NexiiNymph said:


> Which recovery did u use???


I use TWRP and recently did the same thing.
I just loaded JB again, however...want to show off for my mom during dinner tonight.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> I use TWRP and recently did the same thing.
> I just loaded JB again, however...want to show off for my mom during dinner tonight.


ahaha i did the same thing for work!


----------



## Kickasz23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Np going back and forth mounted system ans formatted cleared data factory reset cleared dalvik then restored

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

I cant. I get a boot loop trying to go to Axiom. I wiped everything including /system and still wont boot :\


----------



## NexiiNymph (Jul 16, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> I use TWRP and recently did the same thing.
> I just loaded JB again, however...want to show off for my mom during dinner tonight.


Aww man, now I'm kinda nervous! I ALWAYS use TWRP, but I switched to clockwork to flash JB (dunno why). I wonder if I could reflash TWRP, restore a backup I have...then flash JB via TWRP??? Like I said, I haven't had any probs, just reading thru threads is freakin' me out lil bit! Lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

It seems as if people on TWRP can restore just fine and the people on CWM are having the issues. Can't say for certain but that seems to be the trend thus far from what I've read.


----------

